# wirenut or wingnut?



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

what a good everyday wirenut to use for home wiring? Are the Ideal's and Buchanan's good? I suppose for this definition, good is gets the job done and has a good 'bite' on the wires. any difference in the wingnut and the wirenut's performance? I read somewhere else that the wirenuts were better b/c of the internals of the nut...true?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Wing nuts are easier to twist because....they got wings.


Those Scotch brand wirenuts have a better "skirt" on them but for some reason you have to use pliers to squeeze them if you want to take them off.


For a while someone was making red wing style nuts that would tighten quicker than Ideal wing nuts. I think the spring was thicker or something. Apparently they are gone now.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ideal non-wing fit better in tight boxes etc...


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Always used the wingnut because of the wing. If you pay close attention to the back of the wingnut you will notice it looks like a nut driver will fit on there. Yes, it will. This comes in very handy when you are having to move a panel and making a thousand junctions. Put a nut driver in your drill, sure is easy on the fingertips. 

I have used anything in a crunch. As long as they have the metal spring inside, I would use them. I like to save those little ones that comes in lights to use on telephone wire.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll use anything with metal inside, but I prefer a wirenut with a skirt. I use Buchannan B-Caps and Ideal Twisters primarily. I don't have my heart set on any particular one.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

My rule is........anything but GB


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to use Ideals but have switched over to 3M R/Y+, part# 054007-43115. Has good wings with steel insert and a soft rubber skirt, 2#18-2#8 wire range. I have twisted 6 12-2 solid copper with no issue's.


----------



## sniperelectech (Feb 5, 2008)

I use the scotch 3m ones. B-caps are great for shooting out of a piece of 1/2 emt. And if you take some ceiling grid wire and cut it about 6 inches in length and put it into your cordless drill and screw it through the wirenut u will have blow darts. Be careful because they are deadly and can penetrate a hard hat. And don't let me get started with Hilti guns!:whistling


----------



## kcsteggy (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like the 3M r+y, or R+t. They tighten up with less turns, save the wrists. Also helps eliminate the need to carry alot of different types of wirenuts. They are a little pricier, but like just about everything you get what you pay for:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I use Buchannan B-Caps and Ideal Twisters primarily.


I usually use the B-caps too. Although I got a free bag a little while back of the twisters with the little rubber grips on the wings, they seem pretty nice too, real easy to tighten by hand.



Dave


----------

